# Foliar feeding in flowering stage ?



## Kokozontai (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi potgrowers , today i have bought an interesting product called Atonik , made for foliar treatments for numerous plants . It doesnt say anything about the NPK it contains only that its a good stimulant for flower growth . 
0.2% Ortho nitro sodium phenolated
0.3% para nitrophenol sodium 
0.1% Sodium nitroguaiacol 
Should i keep spraying it over my plant ? 
Can it replace a root fertiliser ? 
Thank you . :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

folar feeding  =Bad Idea in flowering


----------



## Kokozontai (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm... could you tell me a good nute that i can order online ? Something that was good for your plants during flowering stage . 
Ive searched in the entire town for the right npk ratio , but all of them are crappy for cannabis , then one seller told me that the *Atonik* product is good for flowering stage plants ..  .


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2014)

There are companies that make nutes especially for pot. I use the stuff from Fox Farms. There are others.

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

I like Earth Juice. You can find it on line and they will deliver.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

I like General Hydroponics products, especially their Flora series for non-organic grows.  You can use it for either soil or organic grows.  I am using their General Organics line right now with my organic soil grow and am liking it.

If you started with chemical nutrients you need to stay with chemical nutrients.  If you started with organic nutrients (talking totally organic), you need to stay with organic nutes.

Foliar feeding in flowering is not a good idea because it can cause mold, mildew, or bud rot.  Regardless if there is no N-P-K, it probably contains nothing of these nutrients.  The plant is going to need these elements during flowering, so no, something like that cannot take the place of fertilizer.  When I googled these chemicals, I couldn't even really find much, if anything on them....which always makes me a bit suspicious.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

i use dyna gro their r alot of diff companys making nutes for herb


----------

